# Logitech MX1000 losing connection issue.



## steelystan (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey guys, seems like my Logitech MX1000 is on it's last leg (which it shouldn't be) or I'm having some sort of interference. 

I've had this mouse almost a year, maybe a year, but I'm not sure exactly how long. Now it seems to loose connection to the hub a lot. I've never had the problem before but it started about 2 days ago. What will happen is the mouse will work just fine then all of a sudden stagger around the screen for a second then stop dead. I press the "reset" button on the mouse and it works again, but for how long I'm not sure. Sometimes it will go 30 minutes before dropping the connection, other times it will go a few seconds then loose it again. Pressing the reset button on the hub doesn't do anything. The battery is full on the mouse and I've also switched which USB port it's plugged into with no luck, I've also reset the power.. nothing. 

Anybody have any idea what's going on or experience a similar issue?


----------



## mlabre20 (Jul 11, 2008)

Try plugging in the wireless receiver thing as close to your mouse as possible. I have the MX Revolution and would have the wireless receiver plugged into the left side of my laptop and the mouse on the right side, yet every once and a while it would start staggering like you said and I would lose connection. Ever since plugging in the wireless receiver to the right side of my laptop so that it is closer to my mouse, I have never had the problem.


----------



## steelystan (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea no luck for me. I have the receiver withing a few inches of the mouse and it's still losing the connection. I've never had a problem with the mouse, no matter how far the hub is, then all of a sudden it starts acting up.


----------



## mlabre20 (Jul 11, 2008)

Maybe there is interference with something like a phone or your wireless network. Do what you can to reduce the interference. If you conclude that there is no interference with anything else than it sounds like either the mouse or the receiver is just faulty.


----------



## jay6776 (May 2, 2011)

Hi, i thought i would throw my input into this discussion. I own a mx revolution mouse and a dinovo edge keyboard. Never had any issue with the keyboard. But the mouse would drop in and out all the time. I am using a replacement dongle because i accidentally bumped into the original breaking of the usb connector. It paired just fine, then a few months down the line the pairing issue started. I ruled out any interference with stray signals and the problem persisted. So i moved my focus to the dongle itself. I plugged it into a usb extension cord. The first the I noticed was that the dongle was very flimsy when connected into a usb port. So i moved it around and found that it could easily lose connection. My findings are that the dongle suffers from intermittent disconnection from the usb hub. I plugged it back in, and placed stress on one side so the connection remains stable. Now it works fine. My next step is to solder a new usb wire to the existing usb pads for a permanent fix. Hope this helps.


----------

